# Post your Ferragamo Shoes here!!!



## K21

Hello Ladies!
Why don't we start a post here by posting our lovely Ferragamo shoes here???


----------



## sabrunka

I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!


----------



## AngelC

The blue is sooooo delicious.. Love them all!


----------



## bakeacookie

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2657302
> 
> 
> I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!




That blue! I want ones like that!


----------



## K21

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2657302
> 
> 
> I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!



Yummm!!!! 
I will post mine as soon as I take the pic of them when I get back home !!!


----------



## lkweh

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2657302
> 
> 
> I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!




Love it. I got the same driver shoes like yours. I hope it does not get dirty easily.


----------



## K21

Heres my shoes...sorry abt my iky black heels as well!!


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Thought i'd share my shoes collection here too; )

The black pairs are my work shoes, love em coz they such a tough babes.


----------



## K21

nyeb2tosq said:


> Thought i'd share my shoes collection here too; )
> 
> The black pairs are my work shoes, love em coz they such a tough babes.



Lovely! Classy and cute!!!


----------



## nyeb2tosq

K21 said:


> Lovely! Classy and cute!!!



Aaww ure too sweet!!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

My Varas. I wear them to work, especially the black nappa (you can see they look beaten LOL). The patent ones for dressier meetings and such. I have a couple of Bermuda jellies, too but they are worn to death and look too battered to photograph.


----------



## K21

ItrainsinLondon said:


> My Varas. I wear them to work, especially the black nappa (you can see they look beaten LOL). The patent ones for dressier meetings and such. I have a couple of Bermuda jellies, too but they are worn to death and look too battered to photograph.



ALL you ladies have classic taste even at work!!!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

K21 said:


> ALL you ladies have classic taste even at work!!!



Thank you


----------



## Stansy

Here we go:







My favourite pair:



Still kicking myself for not getting the matching bag when I saw it on sale in the Duty Free:






Finally my only pair of boots - I intend to get another pair this fall:


----------



## K21

Stansy said:


> Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 2678290
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678291
> 
> 
> My favourite pair:
> View attachment 2678292
> 
> 
> Still kicking myself for not getting the matching bag when I saw it on sale in the Duty Free:
> View attachment 2678293
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678294
> 
> 
> Finally my only pair of boots - I intend to get another pair this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678295



Tower of RED Ferragamo boxes!!! What more can I say?!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Found these today - my first pair of Ferragamos!  Sun new bisque kangaroo patent flats.  I LOVE the colour.  These are $229 at Winners - I think that's a good price, right?


----------



## Venessa84

missmoimoi said:


> Found these today - my first pair of Ferragamos!  Sun new bisque kangaroo patent flats.  I LOVE the colour.  These are $229 at Winners - I think that's a good price, right?


That's a great price and love the color!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Venessa84 said:


> That's a great price and love the color!  Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you!  I'm keeping the classic flats for sure.  I'm on the fence about the Gucci leather sneaks - I don't think I will wear them all that much but who knows?


----------



## mahiramorrison

some already vintage piece but still wearable..


----------



## pattyui

my ferragamo slipper


----------



## K21

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ferragamo slipper



Wooo very summery!!!
Love how you have matched with your blue dress/skirt!


----------



## llaga22

Hello. I have a Ferragamo shoe that is missing a hardware (horseshoe) 

Has anyone tried calling CS to request a replacement? 

any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## LovesCoco

mahiramorrison said:


> View attachment 2680845
> 
> 
> some already vintage piece but still wearable..




Wow! Gorgeous collection. I love vintage SF too.


----------



## diatom85

Here's my SF family! I favor them for work shoes since they're super comfortable!

From top left:

Runa 100mm in Nocturne Rose

Thais 85mm in Black Patent

Florita 55mm in Black Patent

Vara Q in Black Quilted Leather

Varina in Snow Cone Embossed Leather

Varina in Gold Reptile

Pemina in Black Suede


----------



## missTeresaDee

Metal cap booties


----------



## silly.wabbit

My SF workhorse shoes


----------



## quinna

Found these Varina Glams for a steal a few days ago.


----------



## Elizabel

missTeresaDee said:


> Metal cap booties
> View attachment 2819239
> 
> View attachment 2819240




OMG!!!! These are so totally fabulous!!!! 

E x


----------



## minami

My contribution &#128536;


----------



## bakeacookie

My latest pair! 




I only have 3 pairs but I absolutely love them!


----------



## LovesCoco

Suuuuuper cute!!!


----------



## 1DaySoon

My small collection


----------



## Silkpearl

Patent sissi wedges - ready for evening party...


----------



## mashedpotato

Silkpearl said:


> Patent sissi wedges - ready for evening party...



What a gorgeous piece!! I love the classic design


----------



## Silkpearl

mashedpotato said:


> What a gorgeous piece!! I love the classic design


Thanks, surprisingly very comfortable for patent too.


----------



## rosieldelorme

I scored these navy blue Varina flats - 40% off, because the Holt Renfrew in my town is closing! 

Are they tough to break in? 


instagram.com/p/xke67pJ7Tz/?modal=true


----------



## Venessa84

rosieldelorme said:


> I scored these navy blue Varina flats - 40% off, because the Holt Renfrew in my town is closing!
> 
> Are they tough to break in?
> 
> 
> instagram.com/p/xke67pJ7Tz/?modal=true


If you do the hairdryer method on them, you should be fine.


----------



## quinna

Got an early Valentine present, Carla pumps in red


----------



## BovinaRabbit

My small family:

Vara in blush
Pearlette peep-toe wedges in quarzo fume
Vara in oxford blue

Also, I'd like to thank all you lovely ladies for your tips on stretching the patent Varas.  The thick socks with hair dryer technique really works!


----------



## Silkpearl

quinna said:


> Got an early Valentine present, Carla pumps in red


Beautiful colour and style!


----------



## Purrsey

Needed retail therapy today. Got a Ninna and Carla.


----------



## Purrsey

Can I find out if you gals do sole protectors on your SF shoes? The original state looks kinda slippery.


----------



## flik

Purrsey said:


> Can I find out if you gals do sole protectors on your SF shoes? The original state looks kinda slippery.



Congratulations on your 2 new beauties! I have a pair of calf nero varas & a pair of lace macaron varinas. I put sole protectors on both pairs, including the heels.


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you. 
I guess the Ninna can't do so as the sole is rubberized?it should withstand wear n tear better I reckon. 
I shall ask the cobbler about the heel tabs protector. My louboutin I only sole the front part though.


----------



## Food Fash Fit

I have a pair of Varas in bisque and haven't worn them yet because I'm scared to muck up the soles. Has anyone had them resoled and if so can you share a photo?


----------



## Purrsey

Popping by the store to exchange my black Ninna wedge later today. Found an imperfection when I was putting on for work his morning. Actually I was hoping to get a Vara.  Let's see!


----------



## Purrsey

Is the made to order vara still going on in store? Is there extra cost?


----------



## Purrsey

Don't know why Vara doesn't look quite right on me after trying it on 

Exchanged for a black Carla (from the red. I already have a pair of nice red heels) and new bisque Pola (from ninna wedge). I find the wedge is too hard for good comfort. Is SF wedge generally less comfy?


----------



## Purrsey

Welcome home.


----------



## AnnetteHK

What I'm wearing today ....


----------



## Lawseenai

Hi ferragamo shoe lovers, 

I have 4 pairs of ferragamo and I love them! I m going to post a group pic a little later. A friend just told me that I should take the shoes to the cobbler so they can add something to the bottom of the shoes prior to wearing them. She told me that because the bottom of the shoes is leather so it needs to be protected. My SA didn't tell me that. Have you heard of that? Thought we all have ferragamo shoes here so you girls probably have more experience! Thx!


----------



## Lawseenai

Lawseenai said:


> Hi ferragamo shoe lovers,
> 
> I have 4 pairs of ferragamo and I love them! I m going to post a group pic a little later. A friend just told me that I should take the shoes to the cobbler so they can add something to the bottom of the shoes prior to wearing them. She told me that because the bottom of the shoes is leather so it needs to be protected. My SA didn't tell me that. Have you heard of that? Thought we all have ferragamo shoes here so you girls probably have more experience! Thx!




As promised! Hehehe ...


----------



## Purrsey

Ahhhh such pic makes me happy! Love seeing beautiful shoes. 

I got into the high end shoe bandwagon recently and yes I would prefer to have the soles of our Ferragamo protected. My cobbler used vibram on mine. 

I do have a question for those whom have done it. My black Carla my cobbler soled it black vibram. My new bisque Pola he did the beige Vibram. So I asked him shouldn't it be matching the sole color? (Just like how my Louboutin he did the red even when the shoes are black patent). He explained it needs to match the trimming of the shoes which is black for my Carla. I am new to this so just wondering if this is the same for all cobblers.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Lawseenai said:


> Hi ferragamo shoe lovers,
> 
> I have 4 pairs of ferragamo and I love them! I m going to post a group pic a little later. A friend just told me that I should take the shoes to the cobbler so they can add something to the bottom of the shoes prior to wearing them. She told me that because the bottom of the shoes is leather so it needs to be protected. My SA didn't tell me that. Have you heard of that? Thought we all have ferragamo shoes here so you girls probably have more experience! Thx!




I used to do that first thing but what's the point ? Cover them up to protect them - you will never see them again.

So I now only do that when the soles are worn out. 
Thing with the leather soles is that they can be slippery. That's the reason I would add the rubber soles before I wear them.


----------



## Lawseenai

AnnetteHK said:


> I used to do that first thing but what's the point ? Cover them up to protect them - you will never see them again.
> 
> So I now only do that when the soles are worn out.
> Thing with the leather soles is that they can be slippery. That's the reason I would add the rubber soles before I wear them.




Do you find the shoes last longer if you resole them first? That was the argument given by my friend who heard from someone else .... Lol


----------



## AnnetteHK

Lawseenai said:


> Do you find the shoes last longer if you resole them first? That was the argument given by my friend who heard from someone else .... Lol




Honestly, I don't think so.
I don't even understand this argument - I mean, you're not going to wait til the shoes fall apart to have them resole. 
I enjoy walking in the real thing. Like recently I had my Chanel ballerina resoled, it just doesn't feel the same anymore. 
But but but - be careful of them being slippery.


----------



## Silkpearl

AnnetteHK said:


> I used to do that first thing but what's the point ? Cover them up to protect them - you will never see them again.
> 
> So I now only do that when the soles are worn out.
> Thing with the leather soles is that they can be slippery. That's the reason I would add the rubber soles before I wear them.


I agree. I was told that the highend shoe designers create their shoes to give perfect balance and weight - once you add extra soles on it affects the whole feel of the shoe. Ferragamo resole their shoes and with normal wear, having it done once every 2/3 years is enough even in British wet weather.


----------



## Lawseenai

Silkpearl said:


> I agree. I was told that the highend shoe designers create their shoes to give perfect balance and weight - once you add extra soles on it affects the whole feel of the shoe. Ferragamo resole their shoes and with normal wear, having it done once every 2/3 years is enough even in British wet weather.




Thanks ladies ... Then I can save my money for now for another few years ... I rotate my shoes quite a bit so I think I don't need to resole them for even longer...


----------



## Purrsey

I agree the original leather sole is beautiful. I hate to think I can't see them anymore after the protection is done. But I've had many slip accidents from slippery shoes. I need the confidence walking in a pair of SF. Yes I am a clumsy gal.


----------



## LovesCoco

Lawseenai said:


> As promised! Hehehe ...
> 
> View attachment 2911441




Gorgeous SF family!


----------



## bagwathi

Love these!!


----------



## rei35

Silkpearl said:


> Patent sissi wedges - ready for evening party...



Wow I need to get this pair.


----------



## DearHaayet

These ballerines are very special to me,they're my first SF,bought from the flagship boutique in Florence 

The suede and leather booties,I got a couple of months ago.


----------



## bakeacookie

Updated collection pic! Love Varinas.


----------



## carebearz

I used to add vibrams to my shoes till one day, the entire sole just came off the shoes! I brought them back to Ferragamos and the SA told me I shouldn't soled the shoes as the cobbler needs to change the mould the vibrams to the soles, thus altering the shoes structure in the process. 

But I'm a klutz when it comes to walking on leather shoes, so I got the stick-on non-slip soles. So far so good!


----------



## sherdhy

how old is your patent pumps? i just got mine and my husband was asking how long this shoes will last &#128540;


----------



## Cloudburst2000

My first pair of SF   They look lik a denim material but sure don't feel like denim.  I have no idea what the material is on the outside of this shoe, but it is so freakin soft like a baby's butt   I have to give a shoutout to Domingo at the Cincinnati Saks for helping my pick out this pair of beauties.  He's an awesome SA


----------



## flik

Cloudburst2000 said:


> My first pair of SF   They look lik a denim material but sure don't feel like denim.  I have no idea what the material is on the outside of this shoe, but it is so freakin soft like a baby's butt   I have to give a shoutout to Domingo at the Cincinnati Saks for helping my pick out this pair of beauties.  He's an awesome SA



Nice varinas. They are leather. Enjoy.


----------



## Naminami

This one my varina rosso patent
Thank you for letting me share it 
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/exUXoBwtj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LovesCoco

Very cute! Love the casual look you put together.


----------



## Purrsey

Naminami said:


> This one my varina rosso patent
> 
> Thank you for letting me share it
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/exUXoBwtj]
> 
> [/URL]




Nicely put together. I think red suits you!


----------



## Naminami

Purrsey said:


> Nicely put together. I think red suits you!



Thank you


----------



## Sherry1900

[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Materielgrrl

I bought these in 2010 at Bloomingdale's when everything was on sale b/c the economy was so bad.  There were other Ferragamo's women swooned over but these called out my name.  I don't know the name b/c I threw away the box and put them in the bag for a several years. Now I love them all over again.


----------



## Patches1234

Hi, I'm interested in getting my first pair of ferragamo shoes but need some help... I've been surfing websites and forums but am still puzzled by some things...what's the difference between B, C and D width shoes?wgats the dis serene between varina, vara, Carla, and vinna in terms of cutting other than the size of the ribbon?also, I usually wear a 7.5 for tory burch shoes with some allowances...do u guys think I could get away with a 7.5 for Ferragamo or should I get something bigger or smaller?


----------



## sarahlouise06

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 2969357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



What a beautiful versatile collection!


----------



## Silkpearl

Patches1234 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in getting my first pair of ferragamo shoes but need some help... I've been surfing websites and forums but am still puzzled by some things...what's the difference between B, C and D width shoes?wgats the dis serene between varina, vara, Carla, and vinna in terms of cutting other than the size of the ribbon?also, I usually wear a 7.5 for tory burch shoes with some allowances...do u guys think I could get away with a 7.5 for Ferragamo or should I get something bigger or smaller?


You should try to go to a boutique and try on all the different styles and widths. Ferragamo have good different width fittings but can be uncomfortable if you get the wrong one for your feet. The cutting between the different styles is also variable affecting the fit too - even between a patent and calf leather varina for the same size it feels and wears differently. These are, I think, at least partially handmade shoes and therefore you should really try on before buying if you can possibly do so.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just got those! I have the light taupe version from last year and I absolutely adore them. They sold out the black version and I am glad they are back in stock.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

My salvatore my joy collection  in black leather and mercurio


----------



## lifestylekitty

miss_t4k3n said:


> My salvatore my joy collection  in black leather and mercurio


Lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LVLadyLover

Purchased my first pair of Ferragamo heels today from my local boutique during the sale, and I'm in love!


----------



## katrice9000

LVLadyLover said:


> Purchased my first pair of Ferragamo heels today from my local boutique during the sale, and I'm in love!




What a beautiful shade of blue.  Are these comfortable?  How does the fit compare to the Carla (my favorite Ferragamo's)?


----------



## Purrsey

I own Carla and have tried on only for the blue heels Lvladylover bought. I personally think Carla is more comfy. 

However, I'm a person who is ready to give up comfort (to a certain degree) for beauty. Hee.


----------



## nvie

Vara, Talia and Marie


----------



## buyingpig

Just bought these varaluxury pump yesterday from Nordstrom sale for a great price.

I already have the vara in lava red and black. Happy to get one more


----------



## buyingpig

Not sure why only one picture attached. Here's the second one.


----------



## Rannie

buyingpig said:


> Just bought these varaluxury pump yesterday from Nordstrom sale for a great price.
> 
> I already have the vara in lava red and black. Happy to get one more



Love the gold bow! Show pics of your lava red/black vara too


----------



## TIFFANI251

My sale purchase from Saks, my Maiella clogs....will post my boutique purchase once I pick them up.


----------



## erinrose

I have the varina flats and can easily say that they were the biggest misstake. They are so uncomfortable, I cannot wear them for more than a few minutes and my feet are in pain. The sa told me they would stretch, I´ve had them for over a year now and they have not stretched one bit. If anyone is thinking about getting them, don´t. You´ll regret it to the high heavens!


----------



## buyingpig

erinrose said:


> I have the varina flats and can easily say that they were the biggest misstake. They are so uncomfortable, I cannot wear them for more than a few minutes and my feet are in pain. The sa told me they would stretch, I´ve had them for over a year now and they have not stretched one bit. If anyone is thinking about getting them, don´t. You´ll regret it to the high heavens!



I quite like varina/varas. I think the trick for them to be comfortable is to get the right size. They tend to run narrow. I first got 6.5B, and they felt fine when I tried but hurt a lot when walking. I ended up returning. This complete changed with 6.5C. Those were comfortable and nice. Not a lot of store carry 6.5C, so they are just about never on sale. I will make a 7B work if I find them at a good sale. They are wide enough but a little long, so a pair of heel pad does the trick.

I would recommend you try a wider width. Not sure if you bought them at a store with good return policy, I recommend you exchanging to a wider one or bigger one with heel pad  You can also take them to a cobbler to get the shoe stretched. Many department stores will offer this service for free.

Good luck!


----------



## erinrose

buyingpig said:


> I quite like varina/varas. I think the trick for them to be comfortable is to get the right size. They tend to run narrow. I first got 6.5B, and they felt fine when I tried but hurt a lot when walking. I ended up returning. This complete changed with 6.5C. Those were comfortable and nice. Not a lot of store carry 6.5C, so they are just about never on sale. I will make a 7B work if I find them at a good sale. They are wide enough but a little long, so a pair of heel pad does the trick.
> 
> I would recommend you try a wider width. Not sure if you bought them at a store with good return policy, I recommend you exchanging to a wider one or bigger one with heel pad  You can also take them to a cobbler to get the shoe stretched. Many department stores will offer this service for free.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! Yes I´ll probably take them to a cobbler and see what they can do. I´ve had them for over a year now and they are extremely worn so a return/exchange is out of the question. They are fine length wise but way to narrow, I had no idea there were different width sizes for these. Anyways I don´t think I´ll ever get anything else Ferragamo ever again, I´ve had such a bad experience with these. If you´re going to be in pain you might as well wear heels.


----------



## girlhasbags

I just bought an awesome pair of Boots and a really nice pair of sandals. I post. Pics but just found this thread and wanted to join.


----------



## TChip5

Some of mine are 20 years old and they still look new!


----------



## buyingpig

erinrose said:


> Thanks! Yes I´ll probably take them to a cobbler and see what they can do. I´ve had them for over a year now and they are extremely worn so a return/exchange is out of the question. They are fine length wise but way to narrow, I had no idea there were different width sizes for these. Anyways I don´t think I´ll ever get anything else Ferragamo ever again, I´ve had such a bad experience with these. If you´re going to be in pain you might as well wear heels.



I understand you had very bad experience. I do believe it resulted from sales associate trying to push sales onto you instead comfort of the shoe. Personally once I tried the wider width, they were much more comfortable and didn't need break in time at all. I wear them all the time now.

I hope you will give it another try at your actual size. Perhaps if you can find them on sale


----------



## lizzieke

erinrose said:


> I have the varina flats and can easily say that they were the biggest misstake. They are so uncomfortable, I cannot wear them for more than a few minutes and my feet are in pain. The sa told me they would stretch, I´ve had them for over a year now and they have not stretched one bit. If anyone is thinking about getting them, don´t. You´ll regret it to the high heavens!




That's sad that this happened to you.. 
I wear mine every day and they are perfect. Maybe the SA didn't help you select the right width. Don't give up on this brand, they truly are comfy, just got to make sure they're like a glove.


----------



## erinrose

buyingpig said:


> I understand you had very bad experience. I do believe it resulted from sales associate trying to push sales onto you instead comfort of the shoe. Personally once I tried the wider width, they were much more comfortable and didn't need break in time at all. I wear them all the time now.
> 
> I hope you will give it another try at your actual size. Perhaps if you can find them on sale


 


lizzieke said:


> That's sad that this happened to you..
> I wear mine every day and they are perfect. Maybe the SA didn't help you select the right width. Don't give up on this brand, they truly are comfy, just got to make sure they're like a glove.


Yes I definitely got a bad SA. I kept telling her they were uncomfortable but she insisted they were the right size and told me they would stretch and if I got half a size bigger they would "fly off". I´m not familier with the brand so I trusted her. But after this I know to trust my gut instict, which told me they were too small. Thanks for your words ladies! If you get any shoes form any brand that are too small they will be uncomfortable so I really should not blame the brand, it just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Naminami

Hi all. I'm using varina flats size 7D, is it still on same size if i want to buy vara? Thanks


----------



## Venessa84

erinrose said:


> I have the varina flats and can easily say that they were the biggest misstake. They are so uncomfortable, I cannot wear them for more than a few minutes and my feet are in pain. The sa told me they would stretch, I´ve had them for over a year now and they have not stretched one bit. If anyone is thinking about getting them, don´t. You´ll regret it to the high heavens!


So sorry to hear this. Maybe try the thick sock/ hair dryer trick.  My first pair were patent and a too narrow so I did that and now they are comfortable.


----------



## buyingpig

Naminami said:


> Hi all. I'm using varina flats size 7D, is it still on same size if i want to buy vara? Thanks



Well, for me Vara seem to fit a little bigger than Varinas. Varinas has more padding inside. If you're buying first pair, I recommend try it on before buying. If you don't live close to a store that sell them, maybe buy from bloomie or Nordy the first time for easy returns.


----------



## bagnshoe

buyingpig said:


> Not sure why only one picture attached. Here's the second one.



love it...looks very unique.


----------



## sunnybay_

I love my Tina pumps! absolutely adore them but they really do give me feet aches from time to time and that includes the varina flats. then again, who can say no to them???


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Not sure why only one picture attached. Here's the second one.



I got the same ones, also on sale from Nordstrom!  I LOVE them!  I got a second sale pair too (not from Nordie's) - these are pairs #2 and #3 for me.  I've seen some of the fall Ferragamo shoes and they look really pretty...


----------



## buyingpig

Rannie said:


> Love the gold bow! Show pics of your lava red/black vara too



I wore the lava Vara for the first time this year. Here they are. Paired them with my new Mulberry Lily in Hibiscus.


----------



## buyingpig

buyingpig said:


> I wore the lava Vara for the first time this year. Here they are. Paired them with my new Mulberry Lily in Hibiscus.



Here's the shoes... not sure why only one attach at a time!


----------



## klynneann

buyingpig said:


> Here's the shoes... not sure why only one attach at a time!



Great match with the bag!


----------



## Silkpearl

buyingpig said:


> Here's the shoes... not sure why only one attach at a time!


Lovely colour!!


----------



## Klaf12345

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2657302
> 
> 
> I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!


I love the pink.  I have two pair of Ferragamo flats and love them.  I will take them tto a cobbler if ever I need repair.  They are of such great quality I don't want to part with them.


----------



## QualityNClass

buyingpig said:


> Not sure why only one picture attached. Here's the second one.


Beautiful Vara shoes! Is that snake skin? How do they wear?


----------



## buyingpig

QualityNClass said:


> Beautiful Vara shoes! Is that snake skin? How do they wear?


I had them for 2 years now. They are not snake skin. Just embossed leather. I find them to be more durable than regular patent.  They are in surprisingly good condition. I wear them more than the black ones. They tend to go on vacations with me.


----------



## TChip5

sunnybay_ said:


> I love my Tina pumps! absolutely adore them but they really do give me feet aches from time to time and that includes the varina flats. then again, who can say no to them???


I have been wearing Ferragamo for 30 years. Sometimes they just need u wear them a few times for them to be comfy.  They are timeless in design! Wear them with good health and good times!


----------



## dotty8

klynneann said:


> I got the same ones, also on sale from Nordstrom!  I LOVE them!  I got a second sale pair too (not from Nordie's) - these are pairs #2 and #3 for me.  I've seen some of the fall Ferragamo shoes and they look really pretty...



I esp. love the purple ones


----------



## klynneann

dotty8 said:


> I esp. love the purple ones


Thank you!  I get tons of compliments on them.


----------



## pureplatinum

My Informal gancini loafers in arancia. Pop of color ☺️Feels like glove on my feet ❤️


----------



## buyingpig

pureplatinum said:


> My Informal gancini loafers in arancia. Pop of color [emoji5]️Feels like glove on my feet [emoji173]️


Love the color!


----------



## buyingpig

Don't think I ever posted these. I bought 3 pairs of new Vara/Varina/Carla last year during sales at Bloomies. Really love them.


----------



## pureplatinum

buyingpig said:


> Love the color!



Thank you  


buyingpig said:


> Don't think I ever posted these. I bought 3 pairs of new Vara/Varina/Carla last year during sales at Bloomies. Really love them.
> View attachment 3819732



I love the nude and blue ones ❤️


----------



## coly coly

Are their heels comfortable? Other than look, I feel that the shoe must be comfortable to worth it's price. 

Which is a pair of heels with looks and comfort?


----------



## TChip5

coly coly said:


> Are their heels comfortable? Other than look, I feel that the shoe must be comfortable to worth it's price.
> 
> Which is a pair of heels with looks and comfort?


Super comfortable!


----------



## fanmiu

Here are my most updated Ferragamo shoes. I have a few more pair already worn out. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## buyingpig

coly coly said:


> Are their heels comfortable? Other than look, I feel that the shoe must be comfortable to worth it's price.
> 
> Which is a pair of heels with looks and comfort?


I consider them comfortable. As in, I can walk about 1 to 2 miles in them without feeling much discomfort. The patent leather tend to be harder, will take some break in time. 

Price never equals comfort. My most expensive shoes are some of my most uncomfortable shoes. The most comfortable shoes for me are some hiking boots. I can hike 20 miles in them in a day, then get up the next morning do it again in those. They are only about $50.


----------



## coly coly

buyingpig said:


> I consider them comfortable. As in, I can walk about 1 to 2 miles in them without feeling much discomfort. The patent leather tend to be harder, will take some break in time.
> Thanks for sharing with me your experience. I am hopping to get a pair of their heels coz I really love the little ribbon with ghw.
> Price never equals comfort. My most expensive shoes are some of my most uncomfortable shoes. The most comfortable shoes for me are some hiking boots. I can hike 20 miles in them in a day, then get up the next morning do it again in those. They are only about $50.


----------



## coly coly

TChip5 said:


> Super comfortable!


Which is the pair of that super comfortable shoe?


----------



## TChip5

coly coly said:


> Which is the pair of that super comfortable shoe?


Vara, Vara pumps,Vara bow pumps...other seasonal models I have.


----------



## coly coly

TChip5 said:


> Vara, Vara pumps,Vara bow pumps...other seasonal models I have.


Thanks. Will go try them out.


----------



## kikisptr

Anyone interested in very comfortable high heels, go try their new pointy toe 7cm heels!! The name was Friuli ?(sorry can't remember exactly) but I tried them on the other day they were spool comfortable!!!! Spacious in the front, soft padding under the arch, and very stable heels.


----------



## coly coly

kikisptr said:


> Anyone interested in very comfortable high heels, go try their new pointy toe 7cm heels!! The name was Friuli ?(sorry can't remember exactly) but I tried them on the other day they were spool comfortable!!!! Spacious in the front, soft padding under the arch, and very stable heels.


Do you still remember how much is the heels?


----------



## kikisptr

coly coly said:


> Do you still remember how much is the heels?


Well here in Australia it retails for about $950 I think, more expensive than Carla but definitely way more comfy.


----------



## coly coly

kikisptr said:


> Well here in Australia it retails for about $950 I think, more expensive than Carla but definitely way more comfy.


Thanks


----------



## Tarochan

I love Ferragamo Shoes! Here are ones of my latest: the Varina mink fur suede flats.


----------



## yunr

Tarochan said:


> I love Ferragamo Shoes! Here are ones of my latest: the Varina mink fur suede flats.


Gorgeous


----------



## Prada_Princess

Tarochan said:


> I love Ferragamo Shoes! Here are ones of my latest: the Varina mink fur suede flats. [emoji813]


So beautiful.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any pre-sale purchases anyone ?


----------



## kikisptr

Tarochan said:


> I love Ferragamo Shoes! Here are ones of my latest: the Varina mink fur suede flats. [emoji813]


These r so cute!


----------



## nicole0612

I love Varas and Varinas, but I can't figure out what to wear the red ones with. The other two go great with almost anything, even patterns. I would love some ideas for the red ones. I have never worn them, because I can't find anything to match.



I do not wear jeans. 
I usually wear skirts, but I do also occasionally wear trousers or leather leggings. I've tried them with black trousers and leggings - the contrast is too much. I've tried them with colored or patterned pants and skirts and they seem to clash. I've tried them with red-family colors, pink and salmon, but that also looks odd, too childish and cutesy. With gold or silver they look too costumey.

Do you think they would match with tan, sage green or navy blue? 
What types of prints would you try with them?


----------



## nvie

nicole0612 said:


> I love Varas and Varinas, but I can't figure out what to wear the red ones with. The other two go great with almost anything, even patterns. I would love some ideas for the red ones. I have never worn them, because I can't find anything to match.
> View attachment 3883714
> 
> 
> I do not wear jeans.
> I usually wear skirts, but I do also occasionally wear trousers or leather leggings. I've tried them with black trousers and leggings - the contrast is too much. I've tried them with colored or patterned pants and skirts and they seem to clash. I've tried them with red-family colors, pink and salmon, but that also looks odd, too childish and cutesy. With gold or silver they look too costumey.
> 
> Do you think they would match with tan, sage green or navy blue?
> What types of prints would you try with them?



The red is so classics I would wear the red pair with beige or white attire. [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

nvie said:


> The red is so classics I would wear the red pair with beige or white attire. [emoji4]



Thank you! That's a good idea, I can see white or beige being really cute with them


----------



## nvie

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That's a good idea, I can see white or beige being really cute with them



You are most welcome and I hope you like the combination [emoji5]


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## b_illy

Pink python pumps


----------



## buyingpig

b_illy said:


> Pink python pumps [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014771


Love them[emoji7]


----------



## seishouai

nicole0612 said:


> I love Varas and Varinas, but I can't figure out what to wear the red ones with. The other two go great with almost anything, even patterns. I would love some ideas for the red ones. I have never worn them, because I can't find anything to match.
> View attachment 3883714
> 
> 
> I do not wear jeans.
> I usually wear skirts, but I do also occasionally wear trousers or leather leggings. I've tried them with black trousers and leggings - the contrast is too much. I've tried them with colored or patterned pants and skirts and they seem to clash. I've tried them with red-family colors, pink and salmon, but that also looks odd, too childish and cutesy. With gold or silver they look too costumey.
> 
> Do you think they would match with tan, sage green or navy blue?
> What types of prints would you try with them?



I have a pair of red Varinas too. Surprisingly, I do wear them often. I usually pair them with white or black outfits for a pop of colour. I’ve also worn it to a business meeting wit a blush coloured shift dress for a really cute look!


----------



## dotty8

seishouai said:


> I have a pair of red Varinas too. Surprisingly, I do wear them often. I usually pair them with white or black outfits for a pop of colour. I’ve also worn it to a business meeting wit a blush coloured shift dress for a really cute look!



Aww, sounds lovely  I'd love to see a picture of the outfit ​


----------



## dotty8

My black patent Vara bow pumps


----------



## urmydestiny

My first pair of SF







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## urmydestiny




----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

My first SF Varina in Oxford blue[emoji7]


----------



## fendigamo

Hey fellow Ferragamo fans! Here is a pic of my modest collection. Hoping to add a black Vara to the collection soon. Left to right:
Varina in Rosso Patent
Elea in Nero Patent Calf
Varina in Moon Calf
Varina in Oxford Blue Patent


----------



## seishouai

I have a small collection of Ferragamo shoes (12 pairs) and today, I’m wearing my black Varinas.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Farfetch seems to have a few varas and varinas on sale


----------



## Frugalfinds

My new Ferragamos thanks to Nordstrom’s sale!


----------



## seishouai

Added 3 more pairs to my collection on Wednesday as the Singapore stores were holding their sale.


----------



## seishouai

Wore these out today for the first time... and as luck would have it, there was a thunderstorm! 




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## thelostlala

New pair to my collection.


----------



## cassisberry

Loving my new black on black varinas!


----------



## Iris Gris

Has the My Joy style gone away? I realized that mine have become too gross to even post  but I can't find new ones on SF's website.


----------



## dotty8

Iris Gris said:


> Has the My Joy style gone away? I realized that mine have become too gross to even post  but I can't find new ones on SF's website.



I haven't seen them recently either... but it is my favourite stye of the ballerina flats


----------



## enensweety

Got these for almost 60% off at Saks.  Wore them for the first time today and received plenty of compliments from fellow Ferragamo lovers


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

Hi Ladies! Could you please help me? I have a few pair of ferraamo vara flats/pumps and I just bought this pair pre-loved but I haven't gotten them yet. I plan on having them authenticated but I wondered if any of you had ever seen markings like this on the sole of shoes? It seems odd to me that someone would add them if they were trying to pass off a fake as real. I think the 230 is chinese sizing (they were advertised as a US 6) but the 1.5 really confuses me! I'd love to hear any thoughts you might have, thanks! And sorry for the dirt, it's the sellers picture!


----------



## pureplatinum

Sharing a pic of marina stitch flats


----------



## seishouai

Sharing the latest addition to my Ferragamo shoe collection... 




 Colour: New bisque


----------



## seishouai

cassisberry said:


> Loving my new black on black varinas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126686



I love these!!!


----------



## walds11

Are guys allowed to post here? 

Check out my first pair of Ferragamo drivers. Very nice tan color and braided leather Gancio bit strap. Soft calf leather and comfy right out of the box.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

New Ferragamo Avella block-heel pumps!


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## pixiejenna

So I tried these black quilted ones on for sizing when I bought the glitter pair because they didn't have my size/width in the glitter pair in store. And I couldn't get them out of my head because they fit so perfectly which almost never happens to me because I have wide feet. I think that I want to wax them before I use them because I think that they are lambskin. They have a patent leather toe which hopefully helps them be a bit more durable I always scratch the toe area on my shoes.


----------



## seishouai

Here are the new additions to my Ferragamo shoe collection! 






Vara in New Bisque 





Erice 55 in Winter Rose 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## seishouai

walds11 said:


> Are guys allowed to post here?
> 
> Check out my first pair of Ferragamo drivers. Very nice tan color and braided leather Gancio bit strap. Soft calf leather and comfy right out of the box.



One of my colleagues bought a pair in a grey blue from last season and I thought this model is really stylish. Great choice!


----------



## nvie

My sale find, Ferragamo Flogaria in Gold.


----------



## Monique1004

I always purchase a pair of Ferragamo at JFK DFS every time when I go on overseas trip. This time I really found very cute ready to party pair.


----------



## DoggieBags

Bought this at the 5th Avenue store in nyc a few weeks ago.


----------



## DoggieBags

Bought this pair at the same time


----------



## nvie

DoggieBags said:


> Bought this pair at the same time



Love the 2019 SS print


----------



## DoggieBags

Couldn’t resist this pair of boots


----------



## Stacey D

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4336601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn’t resist this pair of boots


Nice!


----------



## enensweety

Ferragamo Gavina [emoji7] (pardon my unpedi’d feet... still waiting for the weather to warm up)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4369936
> View attachment 4369937
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Gavina [emoji7] (pardon my unpedi’d feet... still waiting for the weather to warm up)



Great choice, they look lovely on you! This has been on my wishlist...do share if they are comfortable...thank you!


----------



## enensweety

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great choice, they look lovely on you! This has been on my wishlist...do share if they are comfortable...thank you!



Used them once and they are comfy so far


----------



## fdc

pixiejenna said:


> So I tried these black quilted ones on for sizing when I bought the glitter pair because they didn't have my size/width in the glitter pair in store. And I couldn't get them out of my head because they fit so perfectly which almost never happens to me because I have wide feet. I think that I want to wax them before I use them because I think that they are lambskin. They have a patent leather toe which hopefully helps them be a bit more durable I always scratch the toe area on my shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278516
> View attachment 4278517
> View attachment 4278518


Hi, nice shoes! How is their size, do you get your regular size ? 
I'm thinking about getting this one and they recommend get smaller size. 
Btw Net A Porter is having 15% off on Spring selection with some Ferragamo shoes!


----------



## De sac

Just got my shoes back from repairs in Italy. Worn well from 2012 to 2013 but then I lost a bow. Back then I would have never thought of going back to Ferragamo for spare parts.

Fast forward to March this year when I finally wanted to either toss or repair. Ferragamo welcomed me so well I bought a bag!

Shoes back for a second life!


----------



## Monique1004

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416258
> View attachment 4416259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my shoes back from repairs in Italy. Worn well from 2012 to 2013 but then I lost a bow. Back then I would have never thought of going back to Ferragamo for spare parts.
> 
> Fast forward to March this year when I finally wanted to either toss or repair. Ferragamo welcomed me so well I bought a bag!
> 
> Shoes back for a second life!



Wow, like new! They have superb customer service. Stitching on a handle of a bag that I bought pre-loved got loose so I took it to the local boutique. They took it in & didn’t even asked about a receipt or anything. Got it back perfect after a few weeks & told me it’s on the house. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any info on shoe sale !!!


----------



## TChip5

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any info on shoe sale !!!


Saks and Neimans have select models on sale.


----------



## Sora_V

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416258
> View attachment 4416259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my shoes back from repairs in Italy. Worn well from 2012 to 2013 but then I lost a bow. Back then I would have never thought of going back to Ferragamo for spare parts.
> 
> Fast forward to March this year when I finally wanted to either toss or repair. Ferragamo welcomed me so well I bought a bag!
> 
> Shoes back for a second life!



May I ask how much you paid for the replacement bow?


----------



## De sac

Sora_V said:


> May I ask how much you paid for the replacement bow?


The bow and re-soles together was £40.


----------



## CrazyCool01

TChip5 said:


> Saks and Neimans have select models on sale.



Thanks @TChip5


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone here have their jelly shoes? I’m curious about the fit since they only come in whole sizes. I’m a 8.5 w so I’m afraid to go with 8 and them be too small but 8 might be too long. I’m looking at the flip flop style.


----------



## Greenredapple

My new Garda flats.


----------



## gagabag

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone here have their jelly shoes? I’m curious about the fit since they only come in whole sizes. I’m a 8.5 w so I’m afraid to go with 8 and them be too small but 8 might be too long. I’m looking at the flip flop style.


Hi pixiejenna! Did you ever found out? I am eyeing the jelly sandals online and also uncertain of the size and the comfort. Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

gagabag said:


> Hi pixiejenna! Did you ever found out? I am eyeing the jelly sandals online and also uncertain of the size and the comfort. Thanks!



No I haven’t.


----------



## gagabag

pixiejenna said:


> No I haven’t.


Thanks!


----------



## nvie

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone here have their jelly shoes? I’m curious about the fit since they only come in whole sizes. I’m a 8.5 w so I’m afraid to go with 8 and them be too small but 8 might be too long. I’m looking at the flip flop style.


I’m 7.5D, Bermuda jelly in 8 is loose and 7 is tight. Never got them. I guess the thongs would be a safe bet, I’ve been eyeing the jelly slides but only saw them on US online site, not available locally.


----------



## Greenredapple

Got a pair of red quilted varina flats from the sales.


----------



## CharlieO88

Hi there!

I bought these beauties for a bargain on Farfetch!! And I have been wearing them in the house to break  them in. They are so gorg and comfortable.


----------



## Elena S

Got these at 50% off from the official website!


----------



## nvie

AW 2020


----------



## snibor

Most comfortable sneakers.  They came with white laces too.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Loving the teardrop-shaped heels!


----------



## enensweety

Lida slingbacks❤️


----------



## nvie

phoebe_chen said:


> Loving the teardrop-shaped heels!
> 
> View attachment 4964144
> View attachment 4964145


Love this colour!  There was a maroon which I was considering but it’s challenging to match though.


----------



## anniebhu

Hi, I’ve been meaning to post for a while and finally getting around to it now.  I didn’t realise I had so many until I took these photos


----------



## Mcaldwell190

nyeb2tosq said:


> Thought i'd share my shoes collection here too; )
> 
> The black pairs are my work shoes, love em coz they such a tough babes.


Love your collection. I discovered Ferragamo a few years back and have seldom purchased any other brand because I have wide feet and I can get wide in Ferragamos as opposed to most brands that do not give you that option. My collection is pretty extensive but here are the crazier ones I’ve bought.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

I almost exclusively buy Ferragamos because my wide feet need that C size!! They are workhorses, I replace the soles and keep on going!! I use them to death. Could not get them all in the pics, but they are all super comfy which is the most important thing for me. I also love their scarves and flowery leather printed purses, works of art!!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

I almost exclusively buy Ferragamos because my wide feet need that C size!! They are workhorses, I replace the soles and keep on going!! I use them to death. Could not get them all in the pics, but they are all super comfy which is the most important thing for me. I also love their scarves and flowery leather printed purses, works of art!!! I am specially in love with the crazy print on the varina flats  pictured in the middle for which I also got the matching wallet and purse. Love them all!


----------



## Elena S

Getting ready for summer  Got these jellies in 7/37.5. My usual size in Vara/Varina is 7.5/38 for reference.


----------



## Sora_V

Elena S said:


> Getting ready for summer  Got these jellies in 7/37.5. My usual size in Vara/Varina is 7.5/38 for reference.
> View attachment 5068031


The color is so pretty and summery


----------



## mindless

Vara knit ballet flats. These shoes are so cute that I just gotta buy it even though it is a 0.5 size bigger for me.


----------



## mindless

My second pair shoes - Sarno twill loafers.


----------



## nvie

SS2021
All Black Varina purchased in May 2021, waiting for the day that I can wear it out. Been in this lockdown for more than 2 months now


----------



## amoorelv

nvie said:


> SS2021
> All Black Varina purchased in May 2021, waiting for the day that I can wear it out. Been in this lockdown for more than 2 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143684


Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## nvie

It is and I am waiting for the day I can wear them


----------



## solitudelove

mindless said:


> Vara knit ballet flats. These shoes are so cute that I just gotta buy it even though it is a 0.5 size bigger for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094159


I bought the same exact pair!!!!!!   I love them!


----------



## kate.untrending

My new Viva lovelies


----------



## Mcaldwell190

kate.untrending said:


> My new Viva lovelies
> View attachment 5277385


Gorgeous, I got the green ones back for Easter, got tons of compliments and they are super comfy for a pointy shoe. This shade of blue is beautiful. Enjoy!!!


----------



## kate.untrending

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Gorgeous, I got the green ones back for Easter, got tons of compliments and they are super comfy for a pointy shoe. This shade of blue is beautiful. Enjoy!!!



Ohhh I love green, would love to see them if you would like to share a pic!


----------



## Tibitibi

I just bought 2 pairs preloved shoes from Ferragamo.. and i'm so in love with both of them. Varina Col and My Joy


----------



## joylisajo

My 1st Ferragamos 
I have so many solid color neutral shoes, so when I saw this fun pair in the store, I just went for it 
My hubs says that it's too busy of a print but I mainly wear solid color clothes. These were perfect to kick it up a notch!
I see more SFs in my future


----------



## Mcaldwell190

joylisajo said:


> My 1st Ferragamos
> I have so many solid color neutral shoes, so when I saw this fun pair in the store, I just went for it
> My hubs says that it's too busy of a print but I mainly wear solid color clothes. These were perfect to kick it up a notch!
> I see more SFs in my future
> 
> View attachment 5307240
> 
> View attachment 5307241


Super fun!! I saw the purse in that print but never saw the shoes!! They look great, hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Tibitibi said:


> I just bought 2 pairs preloved shoes from Ferragamo.. and i'm so in love with both of them. Varina Col and My Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280115
> View attachment 5280116


Love the black and white, I tried to get them but were long gone. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

kate.untrending said:


> Ohhh I love green, would love to see them if you would like to share a pic!


Didn’t know if I ever posted the green Vivas


----------



## kalilagirl

Sharing my new pair (and a not so old Varina). Are these still called Varas? They are slightly more pointed than the usual Vara pump.


----------



## The He'e'ler

Hera are one of my Ferragamos


----------



## The He'e'ler

Hi
Thanks for the Reactions ! Here are some more Pictures from my Ferragamos


----------



## The He'e'ler




----------



## The He'e'ler




----------



## Selmita

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Didn’t know if I ever posted the green Vivas



They are lovely! I'm eyeing the blush version of these! Do you feel like they're true to size? I wonder if the sizing the same as other SF shoes.


----------



## kelly3000

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2657302
> 
> 
> I have three pairs! Two of which I got on sale yesterday! Sorry, the black pair look a bit ick lol I wear them often at work!


I love the Blue!


----------



## Amar12

Had so much fun in the Florence store and took home some of my coveted Creations! As worn by Grace Kelly, Greta Garbo, and Gene Tierney.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Voila! I currently own the Pola patent red peeptoe heels, and the red Varina flats. I love both so much, but sadly the heel of the Polas got caught on an escalator, and got two nicks in the leather and I’m wondering if it will be possible to get them repaired…


----------



## Selmita

Hearts_arrows said:


> Voila! I currently own the Pola patent red peeptoe heels, and the red Varina flats. I love both so much, but sadly the heel of the Polas got caught on an escalator, and got two nicks in the leather and I’m wondering if it will be possible to get them repaired…



Rago Brothers! They are the go-to repair people for Ferragamo. https://www.instagram.com/ragobrothers/


----------



## dream8girl

Love my most recent pair


----------



## Minie26

Elena S said:


> Getting ready for summer  Got these jellies in 7/37.5. My usual size in Vara/Varina is 7.5/38 for reference.
> View attachment 5068031


hi there,
may i ask. do you find this shoes comfortable?
planning to get this shoes online but the sizing only comes in 37.5,38.5 etc

and i wear the varina in 38C (i have a wide feet)
not sure to get this jelly vara flats in 37.5 or 38.5
do you find this shoes comfortable?


----------



## Elena S

Minie26 said:


> hi there,
> may i ask. do you find this shoes comfortable?
> planning to get this shoes online but the sizing only comes in 37.5,38.5 etc
> 
> and i wear the varina in 38C (i have a wide feet)
> not sure to get this jelly vara flats in 37.5 or 38.5
> do you find this shoes comfortable?


Hi, I’m also 38C in varinas (even though my feet are by no means wide). I wore these jellies only a couple of times for short strolls on vacation, so unfortunately can’t say much about how comfortable they are. They felt fine and the rubber stretches a bit when you put them on. I tried 38.5 and they were definitely too big. Hope that helps!


----------



## nesia69

My first pair of Feraggamo ballerinas and am already in love. My only problem is that, 37/37.5 is too tight and 38 too big  I have this problem with every single shoe brand since I was pregnant (I used to wear 37/37.5). I went for 38 at the end and just need to purchase insoles


----------



## yoshikitty

nesia69 said:


> My first pair of Feraggamo ballerinas and am already in love. My only problem is that, 37/37.5 is too tight and 38 too big  I have this problem with every single shoe brand since I was pregnant (I used to wear 37/37.5). I went for 38 at the end and just need to purchase insoles
> 
> View attachment 5418470



Congrats! The colour is stunning! I also think that it's better to get a bigger size to wear with insole.


----------



## pureplatinum

Fitting room shot with my Rebekka sneakers. Love love ‘em. So comfy!


----------



## Selmita

Selmita said:


> They are lovely! I'm eyeing the blush version of these! Do you feel like they're true to size? I wonder if the sizing the same as other SF shoes.



Answering my own question since I ended up purchasing them. The Vivas are true to size. But the Viva 55 is a bit 'bulky'. Probably because the shoe is not as "decolleté" as the other pairs I have and they make my foot look longer. I should have gone with the slingback version. Also, I'm disappointed that the blush color is not the same shade as my blush Zahirs, which I love to death.


----------



## sophiegray

Are vara, varina and carla really comfortable? I am getting tired of fitflop, new balance and crocs and would like to explore other shoe styles.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

yoshikitty said:


> Congrats! The colour is stunning! I also think that it's better to get a bigger size to wear with insole.


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Selmita

sophiegray said:


> Are vara, varina and carla really comfortable? I am getting tired of fitflop, new balance and crocs and would like to explore other shoe styles.


I think the varas are more comfortable than the varinas. I own multiple of boths and the varina flats need to be broken in. They gave me blisters the first time I wore them, which was disappointing. I had no problem with the varas.


----------



## imunlisted

Was taking a pic of my BV pouch but also got my SF loafers so thought I'd share here too... 



SF Rolo Gancini Lug Sole Loafers in Bone


----------



## nvie

Checking out Model Y with my favourite Ferragamo sandals.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

nvie said:


> Checking out Model Y with my favourite Ferragamo sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5676120


Wow! Super pretty sandals!! I had not seen them before!


----------

